# Indiegogo crowd funding?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried Indiegogo or Kickstarter for crowd funding? I've been curious about it and set up a campaign yesterday. Wish me luck!
Cara

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/llama-spit-lip-balm/x/7132719


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I personally have not but I have a freind that was part of several successful KickStarters,
One went way over the top! 
The one that went Big had a celebrity and and his book attached.

In all though they raised more then a million dollars, and he said after everything was said and done, probably netted about half.

He and Partner/boss had a fall out and he did one on his own which was a great success
doing much better then several of the other and just short of 100,000.

One of the things that hurt them on the first few was shipping and logistics.
the product was playing cards and related swag to the card themes, so third party manufacturers.

I'm not sure how Indigo does it but I know most of the others including kickstarter take a percent, then the card company that distributes the money takes a percent, last I checked that was a total of 6%,at least for KS.

KS you have to hit your goal, or you get nothing but you also have no commitment either.

If you browse kick starter, you will see many project have 1 dollar or more, with a sincere thank you or some such.

You just might want to include that in your campaign.

But I do believe Highland had a successful Kick Starter for their new butcher shop.
If he does not respond here maybe you can drop him a message.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you! Yes, I did go back and add a $1 perk. I have a couple of other ideas as well. I did check out Kickstarter first and I like that on Indiegogo you have the option of keeping however much you raise but they do keep 9% which is fairly high.
I'm curious to work on it and see how it goes. It's pretty interesting!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

good luck! if I can find a little extra welll...


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I had a nephew use indigo go to fund a full length indie film project.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

in my mind, its kind of a one shot deal. its a leg up not a consistent revenue stream sp its not something you can go back to over and over. since you have one going, find your friends and start advertising the heck out of it.


----------

